

Ask HN: How do you feel about Twitter DMs for customer support? - rubiquity

For some reason I&#x27;ve been having awful product issues lately. My first resort is to send emails to the company but when they don&#x27;t get back to me I eventually reach out on Twitter. From there it&#x27;s the same old song and dance. They require me to follow them (I don&#x27;t want to and immediately unfollow afterwards) and then we cram all the details of my issue into 140 character DMs where we can&#x27;t send each other hyperlinks (due to Twitter&#x27;s weird thing that hyperlinks in DMs == spam).<p>I guess I&#x27;m just wondering how other people feel about this. It feels like lazy customer support where my experience is being compromised.
======
wmf
Twitter is a terrible way to provide support, but it works for shaming
companies into providing support. Ideally you would only use Twitter for the
initial shaming and then you'd switch over to some Web/email system for the
actual support.

~~~
rubiquity
Thanks. That's what I always assumed would happen but was surprised when it
didn't. The companies that I've done this with are large, too. Think Telcos,
energy companies, big retailers.

